# Halo+ for indoor use - and from the ceiling?



## lorenzo88 (5 mo ago)

Hi there!

I am setting up my home cinema for private use in my living room.

The conditions are as follows:

dark but not perfectly dark when watching
maximum 2.5 meters from the screen to the projector
viewers on one row, on angles up to 40 to the screen.
we would prefer avoiding objects on the ground (pets are a danger!) and avoid to always have ugly cables around (incuding the possibility to watch a movie without cables).

Hence, I was thinking of a 60''or 70'' screen (perhaps Duronic MPS80/43) and a XGIMI Halo+ hanging from the ceiling. I would of course recharge it between uses (or use it while being charged for longer uses) with a very long cable. But I do want the option to have a use up to 2h without cables.

I am however very much struggling to find ceiling mounts that seem compatible with the Halo+. Do you have any advice?

Thank you!
Lorenzo


----------

